# Kioti DS3510 - No Glow Plug Light - Tractor will not start.



## Curt Stark (10 mo ago)

My DS3510 will not start. It turns over. Glow plug light will not come on when it should. Just like its done in the past in the third key position. Back story: I started my Kioti when it was cold out. -20C. It started and I ran it to warm it up. Warmed it up 15 mins as a did some shoveling around the yard. I used my larger key chain to start it, but wanted to switch out to my single key to avoid my knee hitting the larger chain when working. I turned the tractor off and immediately tried to start it. It would not restart. I've tried multiple times now to start it when it gets closer to 0C and no glow plug light and no start. Any ideas? Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Curt Stark said:


> My DS3510 will not start. It turns over. Glow plug light will not come on when it should. Just like its done in the past in the third key position. Back story: I started my Kioti when it was cold out. -20C. It started and I ran it to warm it up. Warmed it up 15 mins as a did some shoveling around the yard. I used my larger key chain to start it, but wanted to switch out to my single key to avoid my knee hitting the larger chain when working. I turned the tractor off and immediately tried to start it. It would not restart. I've tried multiple times now to start it when it gets closer to 0C and no glow plug light and no start. Any ideas? Suggestions? Thanks


Hello Curt.... Welcome to the forum. Have you checked all the safety items, ie: brake on, sitting in the seat, PTO lever disengaged and in neutral? Not sure about the glow plug business. I can hear mine click off when the tractor is ready to start. You may be having an issue with the glow plug sending unit, relay.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If it's turning over good and not starting check your glow plug controller fuses and relays.


----------



## Curt Stark (10 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> If it's turning over good and not starting check your glow plug controller fuses and relays.


Thanks. I have a relay on order. We'll see if that is the problem.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

In the meantime, u can activate the go’s by running a hot wire (12v) + to the glow plug rail and counting to 10 Mississippi.. then turn the key to start..
Your just bypassing all the relays and safety stuff..
That’s IF u get tired of shoveling..
Good luck


----------

